# Ruined new flash drive



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

I just bought a new Verbatim 1GB flash drive, and included on the drive was a piece of software called V-Safe 100. I ran the program to find out how good it was, and set up a 'Private Zone' of 300mb. I wasn't impressed and formatted the drive. Now the drive is labeled 'Public Zone' and is only 700MB instead of 1GB. So the 'Private Zone' is still there, I just can't access it.

Anyway I can restore the private zone or format it back to 1GB??


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Reinstall V-Safe to remove or resize the private zone. Was it password protected?

V-Safe 100 Manual: *PDF*


----------



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

I've redownloaded V-Safe and put it on the flash drive, but when I try and run it, it gives the following message: "Please insert Store 'n' Go and run as privileged user". Yes it was password protected.


----------



## DoomyCheese (Jan 29, 2007)

No one knows how to get to that 'Private Zone'??


----------



## Judyac (Sep 25, 2008)

I got the message "Please insert Store 'n' Go and run as privileged user" when I had downloaded the wrong V-Safe software from the Verbatim website. Once I found the correct software and put it on my Store'N'Go the problem went away.


----------



## skimaster1690 (Nov 20, 2008)

Go the the Verbatim web site and search for your product
at the bottom of the screen is the support button
click it then go to downloads
and download the V-safe software again
then drag the downloaded file back onto your flash drive
then just click on it and just put in your password again....it should access the private zone then


----------

